# Inverter / Battery Issue



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

On a recent return trip using the MH I had no 12V power inside the coach.

Not being an electrician or someone who is good at trouble shooting we took the coach into Camping World in Katy to have them diagnose.

Their report is that the Inverter is bad and that the house batteries are also bad. They state that the batteries were out of water. While i did not check them before leaving on this trip :headknock they were topped off prior to our last trip. And the battery disconnect was switched to disconnect the batteries while in storage in between these two trips.

I did not have them do the work as I am planning on swapping these items out myself, 4 batteries and an inverter how bad can it be right??

Batteries are a few years old and probably need replacing anyway, I just hate to buy an inverter if one is not needed?

So my questions are.
If the inverter goes out will it fry the batteries or vise versa.
How can I check to see if the inverter is bad?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Replace the batteries first and disconnect from normal power and test the 12v system for operation and charging. That should tell if the inverter is bad or not. If it is bad, IMO, I don't think that is a DIY job.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

The inverter also has a battery charger.
I suspect it's overcharging and fryed the batterys.
mine will do that if I don't disconnect the battery before plugging in to 120
Mine is throwing 17 volts.
as long as you know what wires are what you can wire it yourself


----------

